# Anybody here using the Polar M450?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody here using the Polar M450? My wife's been using one for maybe a year, and she keeps having problems with the computer not "finding" her sensors. Apparently Polar's customer service sucks, so she's looking for an end user with experience troubleshooting this device. If you've got any experience please PM me. Thanks.


----------

